# Beretta U22 Neos LR



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.basspro.com/Beretta-U22-...Stainless-Steel-Barrel/product/10217959/46612

I recently came accross one of these new and never fired.

Anyone have one and know anything about them?


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Uglier than a bucket o smashed a*sholes...but they shoot great! Feels great in my hands.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I now own one, but not going to shoot it just in case I trade it off.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great gun, easy to shoot and field strip plus accurate. Really like mine.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like a nintendo gun.


----------

